# The New 26rs



## mnolan (Feb 20, 2006)

Hey guys,

So we picked up the Outback last weekend. We are getting it all loaded up and heading out to Normandy farms this weekend for a couple of days. Mods I have done since picking it up, 3 Max air vents, installed 15" LCD, power jack and I had the dealer install a Tornado flush. I still have to hide the wires for the TV and put something nice in the TV shelf, but its coming along.

If I knew how to put a pic on this post I would do so, but I keep getting an error message and I am getting annoyed so I just put them on Yahoo, link below.

Thanks for all of your input!










http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/michaelnolan...f2d.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I can see your pictures fine. Nice.

I still get all excited when someone shows me their Outbacks.

Mark


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Hope you have a great time!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I can't post your pictures from Yahoo but how does the rear slide work with the tv mounted on the other side of the cabinet? We have maybe 3" of space before that wall. I just put in a 15 LCD but mounted our bracket on the other side so the tv covers the opening. I'll take a picture and post here for comparison.

BTW l like your taste in TT's







Looks great.

Bill.

Edit.

Here is a picture of the way I mounted our tv. More in My Gallery


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yah, that is a sweeeeet looking 26 RS. To hide the LCD cords, maybe drill a hole in the side of the cabinet just small enough for the cords to fit through? I did this when I installed our 13" television on the shelf (where you have your DVD player). I put our DVD player on a wire shelf in the cabinet next to the TV shelf and drilled a hole to run the cords.

Randy


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey - that looks ALOT like New Hampshire! Oh yeah - it is!

Great photos Mike! Bet your neighbors are jealous!!!!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Nice new Outback, TV and house. You can't hide money









I love seeing nice houses and then we still pack up in a small box and go away for the weekend. "It's an Outback Thing " sunny


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great pic there mnolan








I like the tv setup one of these days I want to do the same thing

Don


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice pics Mike! Looks great.

Hope you have a great 1st trip. We've been driveway camping with the kids for 3 weekends now just waiting till next weekend.

C-Mac !


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice addtion to your driveway! Guessing all the neighbors are jealous.

Your Yahoo account uses dynamic pages and this board won't allow links to them...sorry.


----------



## mnolan (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys. I know my neighbor across the street from me is jelous, but there are a few neighbors who I am sure would rather I be parking the Outback someplace else. Oh well...


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

mnolan said:


> Thanks for the comments guys. I know my neighbor across the street from me is jelous, but there are a few neighbors who I am sure would rather I be parking the Outback someplace else. Oh well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As long as there is no homeowners association rules against it, or local zoning ordinances proscribing it, I say......who cares. It's MY PROPERTY! I'm sure a few of my neighbors arn't happy with mine in the driveway either, but when they pay my taxes, and my mortgage, then they can say something about it.

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> ..(snip)...but when they pay my taxes, and my mortgage, then they can say something about it.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]103496[/snapback]​


EXACTLY!!!!!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Just wait till those neighbors see you set up the awning some weekend and sit out there drinking beer and cooking hot dogs.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Congratulations & have a Wonderful Maiden Voyage









Tami


----------

